# Commentators' boobs (again)



## 4x4 (10 August 2012)

Was looking for the other thread but can't find it.  OH got BBC1 on and I was in the room, they were talking about the rowing and the guy said 'and the first one over the line is the winner'.  No way.  How unusual.  Nearly as good as yesterday when MT said that someone was married to her husband.  Go BBC!


----------



## Katikins (10 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Nearly as good as yesterday when MT said that someone was married to her husband.  Go BBC!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I noticed that one as well.  I was going 'Noooo, really!!' Bless him, he's tried his hardest and over that amount of time there were bound to be a few mistakes.  I'll forgive him though for his comment about the natural British riders and the 'forced' Dutch and Germans style


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

I think you should blame the individual commentator rather than the broadcaster for boo boos like that to be honest! (Though to be fair, in some sports it's not a matter of who crosses the line first, ie the multi sport events.) 

My fave yesterday, and this may not be word for word as I'd have to watch it back to get it exact, was when Mike Tucker said something along the lines of 'And the dutch are a source of such pride to the Netherlands'. I think he meant the Dutch pair, but just missed a word


----------



## 4x4 (10 August 2012)

Is that like Bolt is such a source of pride for Jamaica?


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Is that like Bolt is such a source of pride for Jamaica?
		
Click to expand...

Soz, being thick - not sure what you mean?


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

I thought this thread was about something TOTALLY different after reading the title.....


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

in the showjumping 'and he really doesn't want another one down'

No *****, Sherlock?


----------



## hcm88 (10 August 2012)

Mike Tucker continually referring to the Netherlands as 'Holland', oh I was screaming at my tv! Thought someone would have corrected him at some point as he did it throughout Eventing, SJ and dressage but no!


----------



## 4x4 (10 August 2012)

Sorry to sound thick but I thought the Netherlands was Holland!


----------

